# muddigras??



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

whos goin??


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

When is it?


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

i havnt heard any dates yet anyone else?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought that place was shut down?


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

it says somethin new for october 2011 dates comming soon on the website


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

What about the pumpkin run?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

When is the next event for us Florida people?


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

tcr has somethin every month usually


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pumpkin run end of october in samsula ill be there, and tcr this month too


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be at TCR 21-23 Oct.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a crew to go to MUDMUCKERS. 22nd this month.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I aint doin muckers lol, but il do tcr and pumpkin run , and go ride 5a


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm gonna try to goto devils mud garden for Halloween, if I can't make that one then just waiting for ryc then, I liked tcr but it's small and a hell of a drive for me, took like 3 1/2 hours to get there


----------



## n2oef (Oct 4, 2011)

pumpkin run is coming up fast!!! hope i can have my kodiak ready by then..i dont wanna have to ride one of my 2wd quads.


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

I bet 5a is nasty right now. Went last month and it was wet.


----------

